# Trolling motor setup for electric lake only boat



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am purchasing a 1987 16 foot Cajun bass boat and want to run two 80# thrust Minn Kota trolling motors as it does not have an outboard. I would also like to add a Humminbird Helix 7 unit as well. Can I get away with 4 12 volt batteries or would I need to use 5? I want to make sure that I can fish for 8-9 hrs and not worry about having enough power. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would add a fifth. Run all electronics off it. Interference from trolling motors might happen on your finder if hooked to it.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Your going to want 5 batteries. With one being dedicated to your electronics. You can get away with using one of them small batteries such as they use for trail cams or a smaller group 24 battery to save some weight.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. What would be a good brand of battery to purchase that is reasonably priced?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm curious as to why 2 80# thrust trolling motors. Why not 1 on the front and 4 batteries with a selector switch. Will save the price of another trolling motor


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> I'm curious as to why 2 80# thrust trolling motors. Why not 1 on the front and 4 batteries with a selector switch. Will save the price of another trolling motor


This is my first boat so everything is pretty new to me, I was just concerned about having enough power to fish all day and thought I would need two motors instead of one. That's an awesome tip I will definitely look into that!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

If you do not want to run a gas outboard but want similar power from electric, take a look at Torqueedo http://www.torqeedo.com/en/products


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

If you plan to fish some of the electric only tourny's I would go with 2 36V 101# motors. That boat will probably only go maybe 2 mph with 1 80#. (which is slightly faster then walking speed) If your just fun fishing you'll be good with the 1 80# and 5 batteries (one for electronics). Then you'll have the option to add a rear motor later.
If your curious you can drive up to one of the electric only tourny's weigh in's and check out everyone's rigs. www.dobass.com 
The Torqueedo stuff would be bad a** though!


----------

